# The current obsession with Growth



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When l started training yrs ago, Growth was way out if reach of the average trainer, now every tom, dick or harry are using it or thinking of using it.

I was always told it was the icing on the cake when you had everything else perfect, just that final peice of the jigsaw.

I am curious as to why people are so eager to take it, what they feel they are going to gain from it, if they actually feel they have benefitted from using it, especially the expense of it.

This isnt a dig at people but l dont doubt there are lots of people out there ( myself included ) have wasted a lot of money on fake or bunk gear when a decent course of AAS would have yeilded probably better results.

Is it just the fact the pri ce has made it more accessable that has brought it to the fore now ?

Curious.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

I know what your saying mate ive been training 10yr and have just started GH i feel good at the moment sleep and slight fat loss,if you are using moderate does though its no more money then buying a big course,main reason im trying it is still getting over rotator cuff injury,and improve sleep as ive always got work on my mind and its working wonders there.

im also running less gear with the GH too and aiming for a more quality look as i felt when i was running alot more gear i was feeling unwell most days.i keep all my cycles under a gram now.and all i use is a test base thats it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky it is because many see it as a quick fix to size and being lean which it is not.......I do laugh to myself when I see all these guys get all technical about GH but not detail diet etc.......yet expect to be huge lol


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Internet hype is now spilling out in to gym talk increasing the interest in GH .

GH has caught on i think due to its name (GROWTH) eg get massive hormone so causing the greedy/clever producers to chime in on the craze that is now around us hence fakes/copies

I have always said GH that your body produces naturally is far greater than any synthetic GH as i believe Pscarb also stipulates this

Growth is a nice addition but not for the reasons people think

Ask yourself's just because it costs a fair packet does it mean its better than a cheep vial of Ghrp


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Growth is way out of my league as far as me getting to a position to use it correctly and benefit properly from it..

i also think is it me bieng slow about it , is it just that simple, but then i really think about it and come to the conclusion that some people are using it without the foggiest fcukin clue about why there using it, and to be fair, there just throwing there money away !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Never used it myself but I have a mate who has used it for donkeys years, and he is the youngest looking 50 year old I have ever seen....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Growth from what I have seen is a complete waste of money to the average trainer or average earner, sure I bet it's nice if u can afford it to run it constantly when ur getting on a bit lol

Doubt I'll ever use it!!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Growth from what I have seen is a complete waste of money to the average trainer or average earner, sure *I bet it's nice if u can afford it to run it constantly* when ur getting on a bit lol
> 
> Doubt I'll ever use it!!


In bold i think sums it up


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'm not interested in it for bodybuilding..I've never run AAS either for that matter.

My primary interest in gh is for joint cartilage regeneration.. DR Alan Dunn is the pioneer of IAGH treatment..

http://www.iagh.com/

If you look on the KneeGuru site, there are plenty of people on there who have had intra articular gh injections. Some have had brilliant results, while others not so good.

I know of one guy who started off with prolotherepy in the states and then went on to do his own IA injections on his knees. Prior to this he was a knee replacement candidate. He couldn't walk far without pain, running was out of the question..he had what he calls grade 4 osteo arthritis

He's last MRI showed 2mm of cartilage had grown back, from a mixture of gh and test suspension injections into his knees..


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

I too have no interest in taking GH for body building purposes. My reasons are that two years ago I started a new job which involves very random shifts, prior to this I worked an 8-4 job and trained 3 hours of mma/Thai/jitz 4 nights a week with extra sparring sessions at the weekend, I was fit and healthy with very good cardio and also had a very trimmed physique roll the clock forward 2 years and I feel like I have aged twenty years. My training has suffered and my recovery time had almost trebled, I can no longer train like I used to and I have become rather flabby whilst remaining on a fairly clean diet (to a degree)

I went for blood tests as I thought I was I'll but all came back good, I did further research about lack of sleep and shift work and hgh kept popping up and I realised I just don't get that much deep sleep and I presume my natural GH level have dropped hence my ill feeling?

I have tried a few other supplements but nothing seems to help . I believe it is all down to sleep which may be reducing my GH levels hence my recent introduction of GH jabs.

I am not after massive gains or ripping up , just return to previous healthy feeling. For me my health does not have a fanancial limit and I am prepared to stay on it long term if I find a product that doesn't cause swollen lumps and if I find a product that genuinely works.

If after 6 months I feel no better I shall stop it and may have to consider looking at my career path but at the moment I have a great job which I love and one which pays well so hopefully it won't come to that!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> I'm not interested in it for bodybuilding..I've never run AAS either for that matter.
> 
> My primary interest in gh is for joint cartilage regeneration.. DR Alan Dunn is the pioneer of IAGH treatment..
> 
> ...


suspension intra to the kness sounds like pain lol

as far as growth goes i think it all depends what we really want from either ghrp or gh

some will use for fat loss over time with strict bodybuilder diet where as powerlifters/strongmen use for joint health recovery sleep etc

this is why i never understand people jumping on the growth with no real goal in there training assuming it the magic pill

i see young lads with lots of money hammering it into them for size reasons and i advice them that a simple test cycle will yield better results for size and they think im talking out my butt

leave them to it i say


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Seems pointless for me at my age(24), I'll probably definatly run it once I reach my 40s, but for now, don't think it will make a significant difference, especially as I'm struggling to keep diet consistent at the moment. Plus it's fcuking expensive!!!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Sid81 have you considered taking mod grf 1-29 and a ghrp?

Would save you money in the long run..plus you get your own gh that your body produces, rather than a synthetic gh.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Golddigger, no I haven't mate as I do not know what they are, like I said this is not my normal scene so any advice/information would be appreciated. In an ideal world I would inject anything but it is far from it!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Sid81 said:


> Golddigger, no I haven't mate as I do not know what they are, like I said this is not my normal scene so any advice/information would be appreciated. In an ideal world I would inject anything but it is far from it!


Have a read of this thread.. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

And the first post on this thread is pretty much it in a nut shell..http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html

That should get you started


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

never ran it myself - always been curious

got a few mates who've used and with good results

similar to above post i knew a guy a in leeds youngest looking 38 yr old - i thought he was 24 ish - loved his growth


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

i think its the same with many drugs nowadays. people dive into using it without rational thought becasue they only listen to the postives and have major overexpectations. i mean who doesnt want spot reduction fat burn, increase metabolism, injury repairing attributes, deep sleep, new muscle stem cells etc. they are highly exaggerated.

as a stand alone drug for reccy bodybuilder your moving very slowly spinning ur wheels and the tires cost a **** load of money. its has its place though e.g no hpta shutdown so good for off cycle and HRT uses in older people. and ofc for those advanced higher level bodybuilders.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

I used to be a remailer for mamta and had a special fridge in which I kept thousands of IU.

None of my mates ever wanted it back then, but now I get calls from people sayin "can you still get GH mate?" and they all think it's gonna get them massive. Dunno where the info is coming from but people think gh is stronger than gear these days! It was probably on hollyoaks or something similar and has got into popular culture that way.

Unfortunately when op raw deal shut mamta down I lost my job and connection, so no more free gh for me, never done the stuff as I'm 27 and don't see the point tbh.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I honestly just think its the name of it; growth hormone. Misleads people into thinking it makes you huge overnight. Plus most idiots Ive talked to about it in the gym all say things like 'It got me ripped in about 4 weeks' and other sh!t like that. Then waffle like that gets passed onto others then everyone wants to try it.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> I was always told it was the icing on the cake when you had everything else perfect, just that final peice of the jigsaw.


This is how I see steroids, but now people seem to think its vital after their second visit to the gym. So to answer your question about GH, I think the bar has been lowered across the board. I'm guessing it's down to accessibility, both to the substances themselves and information about them.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well some people will have well rationalised reasons for doing it, but in the main most people will just be taking it because they think that stacking it with everything else will make them even more bigger and ripped... lots of people have the 'more drugs more gains' mentality and would buy and inject sulphuric acid into their testicles if an article on the internet told them it'd instantly add 0.2 inches of muscle to their arms and removed a pound of fat. Is like AAS - probably 50% of people taking them needn't bother because diet and training isn't that great in the first place but they're hooked on the idea that it's all down to the PED's.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I was talking to a guy at work who has never touched gear before who was tellingme he's planning on buying a course of growth.

He's 5'8, 22stone, and easily 7 stone over weight. His diet is awful, and despite me telling him he'd be better running a low dose course of test for 12 weeks alongside a low-ish carb/high protein diet, he's gonna go ahead with the growth.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Dux said:


> I was talking to a guy at work who has never touched gear before who was tellingme he's planning on buying a course of growth.
> 
> He's 5'8, 22stone, and easily 7 stone over weight. His diet is awful, and despite me telling him he'd be better running a low dose course of test for 12 weeks alongside a low-ish carb/high protein diet, he's gonna go ahead with the growth.


Lol, let him get on with it mate. He'll look exactly the same while being financially worse off!

I love it sometimes, the ignorance is so funny!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dux said:


> I was talking to a guy at work who has never touched gear before who was tellingme he's planning on buying a course of growth.
> 
> He's 5'8, 22stone, and easily 7 stone over weight. His diet is awful, and despite me telling him he'd be better running a low dose course of test for 12 weeks alongside a low-ish carb/high protein diet, he's gonna go ahead with the growth.


Oh boy, how many times does this kind of thing happen :lol: . People who decide to do something will usually do it anyway whatever advice they are given... just gotta let them get on with it. Sometimes they learn a lesson, but mostly not and just move on to the next 'quick fix'...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I only used GH after i had an op on my ankle in March, to help speed up recovery....aside from this benefit i never really considered GH as something that is better than say trst for building muscle for lbs gained for £s spent.

GH probably does have its place in bodybuilding but maybe its for when you've reached your peak?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I know lots and lots of young guys 19-16 who train lightly and 90% of them run tren and GH thinking they will be the sexiest guy around...issues.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I know lots and lots of young guys 19-16 who train lightly and 90% of them run tren and GH thinking they will be the sexiest guy around...issues.


lol I don't know anyone under 30 on gh you must have a rich gym


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Is this correct?

HGH Benefits assessments on Strength, Exercise & Body Fat:

showed an 88% increase in muscle strength

showed an 81% increase in muscle size

showed an 72% improvement in body fat loss

showed an 81% improvement in exercise tolerance

showed an 83% improvement in exercise endurance

HGH Benefits assessments Skin & Hair:

showed a 71% improvement in skin texture

showed a 68% improvement in skin thickness

showed a 71% improvement in skin elasticity

showed a 51% improvement on wrinkle disappearance

showed a 38% improvement towards new hair growth

HGH Benefits for Healing, Flexibilty, & Resistance:

showed a 55% improvement of healing old injuries

showed a 61% improvement of healing other injuries

showed a 71% improvement on healing capacity

showed a 53% improvement on back flexibility

showed a 73% improvement on resistance to common illness

HGH Benefits for Sexual Dysfunction Function:

showed a 75% improvement in sexual potency and frequency

showed a 62% improvement in the duration of penile erection

showed a 57% improvement on frequency of nighttime urination

showed a 58% improvement on hot flashes

showed a 38% improvement on menstrual cycle regulation

HGH Benefits for Energy, Emotions, & Memory:

showed a 84% improvement in energy levels

showed a 67% improvement on emotional stabiltiy

showed a 78% improvement on attitude towards life

showed a 62% improvement in memory


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fat said:


> Is this correct?
> 
> HGH Benefits assessments on Strength, Exercise & Body Fat:
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

no fat.

if i bench 110kg now would i be able to bench 206.8 on growth with my 88% increase in strength? lol


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

I think a lot of guys source there gear domestically, and most gym sellers are thick as sh1 t and are basically drug pushers.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

For me I will now only use HGH, purely as aas **** my head up so Much I cant use them any more :-(


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Fat said:


> Is this correct?
> 
> HGH Benefits assessments on Strength, Exercise & Body Fat:
> 
> ...


No because you missed three..

Showed a 95% improvement in penis girth

Showed a 97% improvement in penis length

showed a 99% increase in popularity with bodybuilders with below average penis size..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there any substance on earth that can increase strength by 88%

Not even Popeye's spinach was that effective.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I also think that Dan Duchaine helped popularise GH back in the early 80s with his original Underground Steroid Handbook, claiming that it was the only drug which could overcome poor genetics and that you could gain 20-50 lb of pure muscle in a 10-week cycle.

He himself realised his blunder because in the 2nd edition of the book (which I think came out in 1988) he basically admitted that he got it wrong and that GH was all but useless from what he'd seen.

But by then the proverbial cat was out of the bag..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is a good drug to think it is useless is wrong and incorrect but the problem is the expectation that is set......it cannot be compared to any steroid for mass nor clen/ECA for fat loss but before many say well it is crap then why use it?

well it won't give you any stims sides as you do from Clen/ECA etc nor the common sides associated with steroid use.

GH in my opinion should be used by those who have a physique all ready built normally you find these people detail everything about there Diet/Training etc so they can see the differences when GH is used, but the market being flooded with cheaper generic GH from china has allowed guys with poor or no physiques to use it expecting 2 stone of muscle in 8 weeks they then get p1ssed off with the results....

i have used GH for around 9yrs now and i love it but i love high grade GHRP/GHRH peptides more (your own GH so far better for you) i use GH in conjunction with peptides or on its own either way in my opinion it certainly is not useless.


----------

